# gimpel bronze ts//ts



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

this is my pair...was imported fro Germany.. therefore, I don't know their background...??

some of their babies are different?? and all of them (hens)

this might mean cock carry dilute??

hen



pair



young hen1



young hen2



same pair youngster (crested)

i think both crest split....cock carry dilute.. I'm I right??


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

my question again ... why the 2 young hens look efferent..?? this mean parents color is (not dilute)??


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice hen! I have this color of arch angels also, the crested kind.

What you see in the youngsters is additional bronze expression in the wingshield. This can moult away, but in severe cases it can remain. My guess is that this is a byproduct of making the warm gold body color.

In this common gold bluewing it remained to this day. Very pretty i.m.o.


----------

